# The 60 Most Powerful Photos Ever Taken That Perfectly Capture The Human Experience



## TylerD (10/4/14)

Some awesome photos!
http://news.distractify.com/people/complex-humans/?v=1

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (10/4/14)

Powerful stuff man, they really do capture the human spirit.


----------



## BhavZ (10/4/14)

Some of those photos were really moving and captured the human spirit and emotion well.


----------

